# Not kijiji but ebay...any one else think this looks suspect?



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

Pre CBS stratocsster neck that doesn't look all too original to me but I am not an authority on these. 

Vintage 1962 Fender Stratocaster neck. Beautiful neck in mint condition. | eBay


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hex nut adjustment?!
The fretboard looks too new too.








Should be slotted, no?


----------



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

@laristotle the nut was replaced apparently. I was looking at the B stamp that matches no other Pre CBS strats, also the decal looks like a 61 decal not a 62 but this I'm not an expert on those.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Nothing about that neck is correct.

Headstock shape, truss adjustment, inlays, fretboard material, stamp. It’s a fake and one of the worst I’ve ever seen.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Easily fake


----------



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

@fogdart It had my spider senses tingling but aren't enough of an authority to be decisive. Thank you for chiming in.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Lol. Sucker waiting to happen.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Absolutely fake


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

If you notice in his description down below, he mentions the previous owner who he bought it off of in 2009 (on ebay), had it verified. So.....you're good to go.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

18 bids. ??


----------



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> 18 bids. ??


 Right? It hurts my brain to think who is bidding on this...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

40fives said:


> Right? It hurts my brain to think who is bidding on this...


The owner, under different aliases to bump interest?


----------



## 40fives (Mar 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> The owner, under different aliases to bump interest?


The thought had crossed my mind when there was a 1000 USD bid. 4 different bidders now and the highest bidder has 2500 plus rating. Interesting to see what it ends up going for.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

40fives said:


> Interesting to see what it ends up going for.


Whatever the amount, it’ll be a steal.


----------



## Axio (Sep 25, 2020)

damn! closed @ US $2,271.00 🤯


----------

